# Urination issues



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure why you had antibiotics if there was no infection found, but this sounds serious if its not behaviorial. I would not bring the dog to the shop and see what happens. Also if possible schedule giving water so you can monitor this as well. If it does not stop I would go back to the vet or see another one.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If you have ruled out a UTI, have you considered JRD?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have dogs at worek with me too but on a 6 month old, I would still be taking her out more often than 2 hrs. Blood tests will show BUN & CREATINE levels as far as kidney function....rule that out this week. My daughter lost her dog to kidney/UTI problems about a week ago. I helped her financially to get the best care but in the first few days, critical time was lost because my daughter minimized the seriousness.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm taking her in this week and having more tests done to make sure there is nothing more serious going on. 
The reason she was put on antibotics the first time was because she had blood in her urine and a sticky vulva infection.
Her urine seems fine now but like I said she tends to go alot at the shop and on days she is at home not quite as much.
But she does play alot more at the shop and therefore drinks more water, so maybe she just does need to go out more often while there.


----------

